# Illinois SE Requirement on TOEFL



## jascia1919 (May 24, 2008)

Was anyone required to take TOEFL test by the Il SE Board. I don't have US undergraduate degree, it is not very clear on their instruction if US master degree will help or not.

Recently I also asked the NJ Board, they have the similar requirement. But I was told if I have master degree the TOEFL requirement can be waived.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 25, 2008)

I am not sure if a masters degree can wave the TOEFL requirement. The IL SE board almost always gives everyone a hard time though. I would give the phone number on the app a call to ask. It's kind of hard to get someone on the phone though.


----------



## jascia1919 (May 30, 2008)

I just emailed the board. The TOEFL exam is required if all courses are not taught in English.

They also told me that they count experience before and after the SE exams. So it is not possible they will ask the applicant to retake the SE.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jul 2, 2008)

One more thing about the TOEFL, the requirement for spoken English is 26 if I am not wrong. That is ridiculous requirement.

Not sure if they will lower this standard based on experience.


----------



## mech engineer (Jul 3, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> One more thing about the TOEFL, the requirement for spoken English is 26 if I am not wrong. That is ridiculous requirement. Not sure if they will lower this standard based on experience.


Buddy, TOEFL is not difficult at all. I took it and passed easily with a top score - even though people think that technical folks are not too good with languages. The only problem is after you pass the score is only valid for two years, which is sort of a hussle, since, say, in my case I took the test in 2001 and it is no good now. If needed, I would have to do it all over again - yuck!

Most of the states though, take any Master's Degree for a proof of your proficiency in English. NJ, NY, and CT are just like that - you've got your MS? Forgeddaboutit. :th_rockon:

And, honestly, boss, if you've gotta stamp government paperwork, you've gotta understand completely what it is about. If it is no problem, than TOEFL is a piece of cake, too. :bananalama:

P.S. If anybody find spelling errors in this posting, please keep in mind that I took my TOEFL in 2001 :eyebrows:


----------

